# remove galaxy s branding from boot up screen.



## nothingblooms (Jul 7, 2011)

I was just wondering if its possible to remove the screen that says galaxy s/ cyanogenmod? I would much rather it just be the bootanimation I have set up in miui.
Thanks


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"nothingblooms said:


> I was just wondering if its possible to remove the screen that says galaxy s/ cyanogenmod? I would much rather it just be the bootanimation I have set up in miui.
> Thanks


You can change the splash screen but afaik it can't be removed. How often do you reboot? Just deal with that 10 seconds.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would go with akellar. Have heard if you botch that then you can end up with a hard brick. I don't know how true that is but I personally don't think its worth it for the ammount of time you see it.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

That splash screen can be changed with a different kernel. I don't know about customizing it, but glitch's kernel has a different image than say JT's.

Sent from the Pool Party with my Fascinate


----------



## droidzach (Aug 9, 2011)

You had to flash a hacked param.lfs file before to change it but I read in fascinate forums that with their stock update you just had to push a different file to the location of the stock one. I had done it before on a froyo rom but haven't tried any thing with the gb stuff. Poke around here and xda. There a couple threads on xda about it sitting on the can or I'd post a link.


----------

